# Where are the IBO World results?



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

I stayed up late last night and have been searching today, but can't find the results. Do they not post the scores on their web site, or am I not looking in the right places?


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

My guess would be that IBO workers, work Monday thru Friday regular days. The shoot ended on Saturday they probably are going home relax a little and on Monday when they get to work they would post the scores.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Other associations have theirs up after the event....during the event as well..... Just saying.


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

Joseph McCluske said:


> My guess would be that IBO workers, work Monday thru Friday regular days. The shoot ended on Saturday they probably are going home relax a little and on Monday when they get to work they would post the scores.


My bad, I should have known better than to have expected as much from the IBO workers. Just wasn't thinking about how it would inconvenient them to post the results. Waiting a couple of days will let everyone know that it's not what us members want, but what is convenient for the IBO staff.


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

anything to knock an association, huh?


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

Something must be delaying them. For the past 2 years the results have been posted the day the shoot ends.


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

WOW, I guess if it was that important you should have went and watched the results at the shoot. My own belief is that the IBO has done an outstanding job posting results of there shoots this year. I also believe that the workers who worked the shoot this weekend, probably 16 hr days just to run the shoot from Wednesday to Saturday and I feel it is more important for them to spend some time with their families on Sunday than worry about posting results. They will not change from now to posting time, all the arrows have been shot, time to relax and get ready for hunting seasons.


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

WOW, if your life is inconvenienced because the results haven't been posted.....you need to get a life. Those people worked their tails off for this shoot, they deserve to take Sunday off. If your so concerned about it maybe you should offer to give your time to help.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Hate to say it but I am a tournament director for a club and results should be posted daily or within a couple of hours of tournament finish... this is a WORLD event and I was there .. and shot with people from all over the world .. I do know it takes time but they do have a computer and they do do a spread sheet daily and such.. and it would not be hard to forward to web master to post as unofficial results If we want archery to grow ...the media needs access to this immediately not 2 to 3 days later as then it is old news and a page 22 article not front page news like it should be we are now the age of instant technology I`m sure some people took pics and forwarded them to some one within minuets ...IMHO....results are a important part of the venue....


----------



## 6rob4 (May 3, 2010)

wow i cant believe someone would knock an organization that just busted thier asses to give you the best shoot possible and all you can do is slam them how about a big thank you to the ibo for a job very well done.and if you stayed for the end you would of heard they have a guy that does it all for them not ibo workers


----------



## misterfell (Nov 20, 2009)

Well said this is why archery will never grow thru the ibo..Asa is tops with the pros anyway and there is a reason for it..


CLASSICHUNTER said:


> Hate to say it but I am a tournament director for a club and results should be posted daily or within a couple of hours of tournament finish... this is a WORLD event and I was there .. and shot with people from all over the world .. I do know it takes time but they do have a computer and they do do a spread sheet daily and such.. and it would not be hard to forward to web master to post as unofficial results If we want archery to grow ...the media needs access to this immediately not 2 to 3 days later as then it is old news and a page 22 article not front page news like it should be we are now the age of instant technology I`m sure some people took pics and forwarded them to some one within minuets ...IMHO....results are a important part of the venue....


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

I know the person who posts the IBO's website, he is also a shooter...Let's give a chance to at least get home and warm up his computer. Granted, the results could come in a more timely fashion however, it is what it is and all we can do is patiently wait and not throw rocks from our easy chair...


----------



## bowhunter174t (Jan 24, 2011)

They did a fabulous job at the world event, and if takes a little bit to post the results so be it. Any one who went to the shoot would agree.


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

All hail the mighty great and perfect asa. This IBO world was awesome cut them some slack.


----------



## 6rob4 (May 3, 2010)

thank you very well put i agree 100%


Bowtech n ROSS said:


> All hail the mighty great and perfect asa. This IBO world was awesome cut them some slack.


----------



## SJunior (Jun 16, 2011)

Man,,,,, how did we ever survive without the internet?????? Remember when if you weren't there you had to wait a month for it to come out in a magazine?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Yes but then you could also do a hand shake deal.. and I don`t think any one is really slamming them when you shoot the ibo worlds in vegas results up daily if I remember correctly... the venue is and was great but results are important and I wouldn`t name call some one who inquired where results are..obviously these people could not attend for many different reasons but are still archers and are interested in the sport.. kudos to the ibo for a great shoot .. we where off the course in 2 hrs and 15 minuets which is the shortest time yet and that was for both days much smoother ....and not all of us could stay as I had a 7.5 hour drive home ..congrats to all the winners


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

Classichunter - sounds to me like you should offer to help the IBO get results posted. You seem to have the knowledge, volunteer your time next year at the Worlds. Work the hours they did and stay until it is all done. I am sure they would appreciate the help especially if it gets them home sooner, we all like to get home as soon as possible, and I am sure your not the only one with a long drive. Since the results are so important and you seem concerned with growing the sport I am sure you won't mind giving up your shooting to help get the results posted immediately for everyone who was not there.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

you could always step up and become an IBO worker.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

darton 3d I held a charity tournament one week before and it was basically a one man show and I donated 2000 dollars to the local hospital and had 3 different days of coverage in the 2 local newspapers.. think I put my time in already to the sport of archery and donated 2k money as well .. I was giving a little helpful criticism .. how many tournaments darton 3d did you help with this year and you as an american should be right there to help...the ibo... right as I said tournament was great please read all of my post before dumping on me...and ken always asks what can we do to make it better... same question I ask my shooters...and majority of workers of ibo get paid...


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Remember when we all just started...and it was FUN....what happened???


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

ahcnc said:


> Remember when we all just started...and it was FUN....what happened???


It's still fun for me ahcnc!!!!! 
Oh and by the way I don't care if they ever post them scores!!!!!(if ya know what I meen) LOL


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

ASA pays their workers to do such business items so they get done...they pay them from the money generated by the shoot. So, one has to wonder, if the IBO depends on unpaid volunteers, where does the money go? does it go toward payoffs to the winners? maybe the people who run IBO need to shake loose of some of the $$$ and hire folks to do some of these jobs.

just wondering...

btw, some folks couldn't afford to make it to the world shoot...you know for some money's pretty tight...so what's wrong with wanting to know how folks who could make it, wound up in the results? i say don't knock them...at least they're interested enough to try to find out.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

I asked Ken to not post the results quickly..................I am not ready to share my failure with the world yet.


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

Classichunter - if you're going to criticize then be there to help those you criticize. I do a great deal to help our local clubs run shoots. Unfortunately we are not all retired and don't all have large disposable incomes. If you have helpful criticism give it to the IBO, not on here. This was the first time my family was there in 15 years and we were very impressed, the IBO people were working very hard and everything was very well run. That is why it annoys me that people are complaining because the scores aren't posted immediately. I wasn't dumping on you, just like me, no one here knows who you are or what you do in archery. So when you criticize people who are working hard to do something good for the sport it looks like bashing. And I am going to speak up to defend them when I think they have been wronged. If that offends you, so be it.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Bubba Dean said:


> I asked Ken to not post the results quickly..................I am not ready to share my failure with the world yet.


Me too, I wanted my kids to hear it directly from me before it was posted on the web. That way I could explain that it was my equipment's fault


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

tackscall said:


> Me too, I wanted my kids to hear it directly from me before it was posted on the web. That way I could explain that it was my equipment's fault


I needed that laugh! Thanks


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

The results are up on the IBO site


----------



## coachmo32 (Apr 2, 2009)

bhtr3d said:


> Other associations have theirs up after the event....during the event as well..... Just saying.


Just Saying...


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Bubba Dean said:


> I asked Ken to not post the results quickly..................I am not ready to share my failure with the world yet.


your tentacles do indeed go deep into the archery world, OB1.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

I was at work all weekend and used my phone to stay up to date by the minute during the PGA Championship the last major of the year! It would not be hard for archery to do this If it was just for the Pros! And when I went to Vegas the scoring is up to the second, each target bail has a hand held electronic scoring device you put your scores in after each end. The technology is available and would be fun to see it used!! Comparative Archery has to keep up with new technology to get information delivered in a timely manner to grow.


----------

